# صلاة جميلة رددها عندما تشعر بالضيق والضعف



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2013)

يا أبي أنت ملجأي وبرجي الحصين وترسي في  وقت الضيق ، اتكل عليك واضعاً ثقتي بك لأنك لن تتركني ، أطلبك في سلطان  اسمك وفي حقي في تسديدك لاحتياجي ، أسبحك ، يا معين وجهي وربي .
 يا سيدي أنت ترفع المتضعين ، لذلك أتقوي ويتشجع قلبي مؤسسا نفسي علي البر  والتوافق مع إرادتك ونظامك ، حاشا لي أن أفكر حتى في الضغطة والدمار لأنني  لن أخاف ، حاشا لي أن ارتعب لأنك قريب مني .
 يا أبي إن أفكارك وخططك التي أنت متفكر بها عني هي أفكار خير وسلام ، عقلي  ثابت فيك ، لأنني لن أسمح لنفسي أن اقلق أو انزعج أو أخاف أو أكون جبانا أو  غير مستقر . jesus
 سأقاومك أيها الشيطان أنت وجميع أرواح المذلة في اسم يسوع ، أقاوم الخوف  والإحباط ، والشفقة ، علي الذات والاكتئاب ، انطق بكلمة الحق في قوة الرب ،  ولن أعطيك مكانا يا إبليس .. أنا حر من الضغطة بدم الحمل ..
 أشكرك يا أبي أعطيني روح القوة والحب والهدوء والاتزان ، وأنا أتمتع  بالانضباط وأحكم نفسي ، لي ذهن المسيح وراسخ في أفكار ومشاعر ومقاصد قلبه ،  لي اتجاهات ذهنية وروحية متجددة لأنني أتجدد دائماً بروح ذهني بكلمتك يا  أبي .
 لهذا أتقوي وانتعش واصنع لأرجلي مسالك ثابتة وشريفة ، وطرق أمنه ومستقيمة  ومبهجة لكي اسلك في الطريق الصحيح ، انهض من الاكتئاب والذل اللذين وضعتني  فيهما الظروف ، انهض للحياة المتجددة واستنير ويشرق علي مجد الرب .
 أشكرك يا أبي في اسم يسوع لأنني تحررت من كل عمل شرير أمجدك لأن فرح الرب هو قوتي وحصني .. هللويا

 يارب دوقني حلاوة العيشه معاك. يارب علمني احبك. يارب قدسني فيك..

 امين ​


----------



## zezza (9 يونيو 2013)

امين ++


جميلة يا روزى ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (9 يونيو 2013)

أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين
ميرسي ياروزي 
صلاه قويه وجميله جدا


----------



## AdmanTios (9 يونيو 2013)

*أجمل ما في الضيقات
هو التأمُل و التمعُن
في حلول الله العجيبة
بالتجارب الماضية و كيفية
إختيار شخص رب المجد لأفضل
الحلول بأنسب الأوقات ......

نعم أشكرك يا أبي في أسم يسوع المسيح

خالص الشكر لهذه الصلوة الرائعة و التأمُل الأروع
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يونيو 2013)

امييييين
صلاه جميله ومعزية جداا
تسلم ايديكي روزي
ربنا يبارك يعوض تعب خدمتك.


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يونيو 2013)

امييييييييييين
جميييله
ربنا يباركك روزي حببتي
​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (14 يونيو 2013)

حاضر علي كلمتك هالقي شبكة كلامها
في بحر حب يسوع
وربنا اكيد هايتمجد


----------



## bavari nari (20 يونيو 2013)

صلاة رائعة


----------



## طموحي الجنان (20 يونيو 2013)

ماهي أركان الصلاة معكم


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2013)

zezza قال:


> امين ++
> 
> 
> جميلة يا روزى ربنا يباركك




ميرسي ليكي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين
> ميرسي ياروزي
> صلاه قويه وجميله جدا




ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *أجمل ما في الضيقات
> هو التأمُل و التمعُن
> في حلول الله العجيبة
> بالتجارب الماضية و كيفية
> ...




ميرسي ليك علي مرورك


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> امييييين
> صلاه جميله ومعزية جداا
> تسلم ايديكي روزي
> ربنا يبارك يعوض تعب خدمتك.




ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> امييييييييييين
> جميييله
> ربنا يباركك روزي حببتي
> ​




ميرسي ليكي يا بنوته

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> حاضر علي كلمتك هالقي شبكة كلامها
> في بحر حب يسوع
> وربنا اكيد هايتمجد




ربنا معاك

ميرسي ليك علي مرورك


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2013)

bavari nari قال:


> صلاة رائعة





شكرا ليك علي مرورك


----------



## توووته (6 يوليو 2013)

اميييين


----------



## خادمة يسوع (7 يوليو 2013)

امين 
يسوع فرج همي ارجوك


----------



## النهيسى (7 يوليو 2013)

*آمين
شـــــكرا 

الرب يباركك*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (7 يوليو 2013)

صلاه جميله اوى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## samlord (7 يوليو 2013)

جميلة جداً شكراً من القلب


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 يوليو 2013)

صلاة جميلة ومباركة
كنت احتاج اليها بقوة
الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2013)

توووته قال:


> اميييين




نورتي يا توته


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2013)

هناء المهيرات قال:


> امين
> يسوع فرج همي ارجوك




ربنا يكون معاكي يا هناء


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين
> شـــــكرا
> 
> الرب يباركك*​




شكرا ليك يا استاذي


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> صلاه جميله اوى
> ربنا يباركك




شكرا ليكي يا ماريا


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2013)

samlord قال:


> جميلة جداً شكراً من القلب




شكرا ليك علي مرورك


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صلاة جميلة ومباركة
> كنت احتاج اليها بقوة
> الرب يباركك




نورت يا استاذي


----------



## aalyhabib (24 يوليو 2013)

صلاه  رائعه .. وأروع  مافيها 
يارب  علمني  أحبك .. يارب  قدسني  فيك 
آمين .. ربنا  يحفظك
​


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ميرسي ليك علي مرورك

نورت


----------

